

Ask HN: Is it likely a Berlin startup would hire an international student? - alphanumeric0

Anyone familiar enough with the Berlin or Munich startup scene to comment on whether or not a German startup would hire an international student studying in Germany?<p>Asking for a friend - a Perl&#x2F;Python engineer with 7+ years of software experience.
======
sylvainkalache
I don't see any reason not but you should have provided your LinkedIn profile
or resumé so that we could see your experience.

Then it depends of your working eligibility, do you have the authorization to
work? If yes you should start to reach startups and you should easily find a
job.

If not I encourage you to check out
[https://techmeabroad.com/search/de/berlin](https://techmeabroad.com/search/de/berlin),
it's a website that only job offers where companies want to recruit abroad and
sponsor a working visa if necessary.

------
dbof
I can only comment on the general mindset of German business people, but your
friend should be fine. Persons from foreign countries are usually welcome and
wanted! For more information you should specify where exactly your friend is
from, but if he is already studying in Germany it should pose no problem.

